# Altes (A)RPG gesucht...



## STURMHUND (3. April 2014)

Ich suche ein altes PC-Spiel, vermutlich aus dem Action-RPG-Sektor.

Leider kann ich mich nur noch an wenig hilfreiches erinnern.

- Es dürfte zu Windows 95-Zeiten mal auf einer PC-Games-CD (Demo) gewesen sein
- Vermutlich ist es vor Diablo (1) erschienen
- Es lief in Echtzeit ab
- ich erinnere mich, mit einem männlichen Charakter, mit Knüppel oder Schwert bewaffnet
durch ein Wüsten/Dschungel-Setting gelaufen zu sein
- der erste Gegner war eine Wespe (Riesenwespe)
- Kurz darauf ist der PC abgeschmiert, danach hatte ich aufgrund einer schlechten Mathe-Note länger PC-Verbot
und dann habe ich das Teil, so meine ich, gelöscht um Platz für C&C 1 zu schaffen, das mein Kumpel anschleppte ;-)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen...


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2014)

Ego-Perspektive?
Isometrisch?

Ego würde mir Ishar, Realms of Arkania, Eye of the Beholder, Anvil of Dawn einfallen
Isometisch: Dark Sun, Al Quadim oder ein Ultima-Teil.


----------



## STURMHUND (22. Juni 2014)

Nein, Ultima war es auf gar keinen Fall, die kenne ich ja. ;-)

Aber Al-Quadim von SSI (...ich muss mal wieder Fantasy General spielen) ... das könnte es gewesen sein. Danke!


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2014)

Al Quadim war gar nicht doof - auch wenn sehr Linear und natürlich kein Item-Grinder. ;-)


----------

